# Kenwood KRF-V7070D für 200€ vhb?



## moe (16. November 2009)

*Kenwood KRF-V7070D für 200€ vhb?*

hey,
ich habe die möglichkeit, einen Kenwood KRF-V7070D gebraucht für 200€ (VHB) zu kaufen. bei mir soll demnächst (nach weihnachten) definitiv ein neuer verstärker her, weil mein alter yamaha rx-300 so langsam den geist aufgibt (der "fadet" lautstärke und kanäle bei zimmerlautstärke wie er lustig ist). 
viel mehr als 200€ wollte ich dafür eigentlich nicht ausgeben.

hat mit dem gerät jemand erfahrungen oder besitzt es vielleicht jemand hier?

als boxen hab ich ein 2.1 system aus zwei eltax concept400 standboxen und einem magnat sub200a subwoofer.


----------



## nfsgame (17. November 2009)

*AW: Kenwood KRF-V7070D für 200€ vhb?*

Hmm, also 200Flocken wären mir dafür nen bisschen viel, das ist ja fast neupreis. 150Eur wäre da so meine Grenze.


----------



## feivel (17. November 2009)

*AW: Kenwood KRF-V7070D für 200€ vhb?*

200 ist zuviel..da gibts den im web billiger zufinden ..neu


----------



## moe (17. November 2009)

*AW: Kenwood KRF-V7070D für 200€ vhb?*

ich hab ja auch geschrieben *200€ VHB*. 
ich hab mal noch n bisschen nachgehakt und mir wurde gesagt, dass das gerät 6 jahre alt ist und mal um die 400€ gekostet hat.

für den preis würde ich eh nen neuen verstärker kaufen, schon alleine wegen der garantie und neueren anschlussmöglichkeiten wie hdmi.
ich dachte da an einen in die richtung: klick mich

könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen? ich hab von solchen sachen nicht so viel ahnung. ausgeben wollte ich so 200€ +/- 30€.

wie oben schon gesagt hab ich als boxen  ein 2.1 system aus zwei eltax concept400 standboxen und einem magnat sub200a subwoofer.


----------



## nfsgame (17. November 2009)

*AW: Kenwood KRF-V7070D für 200€ vhb?*

Onkyo TX-SR507EB 5.1 A/V-Receiver schwarz Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Wären jetzt +45€, aber es lohnt sich .


----------



## > Devil-X < (17. November 2009)

*AW: Kenwood KRF-V7070D für 200€ vhb?*

Oder ein Denon 1509 --> besserer Klang als beim Denon, aber in derselben Preisklasse. Das Audiisey Einmesssystem funktioniert ebenso besser.


----------



## Bucklew (18. November 2009)

*AW: Kenwood KRF-V7070D für 200€ vhb?*



Devil96 schrieb:


> Oder ein *Denon 1509* --> besserer Klang als beim *Denon*, aber in derselben Preisklasse.


Hä? 

Hab den größeren Onkyo (SR607) und super zufrieden 

Der Standby-Verbrauch ist zwar gigantisch (30W), aber dafür hab ich ne Steckdosenleiste und schalte einfach alles ab.


----------



## moe (18. November 2009)

*AW: Kenwood KRF-V7070D für 200€ vhb?*

ich glaub devil96 meint, dass der klang beim denon besser ist als beim onkyo.

@Bucklew: der onkyo sr607 ist mir zu teuer.
@Devil96: hat der denon avr-1509 75W@8 ohm oder 110W@6 ohm pro kanal? die herstellerseite sagt da was anderes als geizhals.


btw: bei beiden wird auf der hersteller hp eine andere leistung als bei geizhals angegeben. was kann ich da jetz glauben?


----------



## Bucklew (18. November 2009)

*AW: Kenwood KRF-V7070D für 200€ vhb?*



			
				moe;1282324[@Bucklew: der onkyo sr607 ist mir zu teuer.[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst dir auch den SR507 anschauen, zwar kein Upscaling und "nur" 5.1, aber sonst hat der auch alles was man braucht. Ich glaube nicht, dass man als Normalmensch den Klangunterschied Onkyo vs. Denon heraushört.


----------



## Gast12348 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Kenwood KRF-V7070D für 200€ vhb?*

@moe beides stimmt, 110Watt an 6ohm und 75W wenn du ihn auf 8 ohm betreibst. 
Es ist immer so das bei niedriger Impendanz mehr leistung ansteht. So kommen dann auch die unterschiedlichen werte zustande. 

Also was mich an den ganzen A/V Receivern gewalltig stört, die sind nur bis runter auf 6 ohm laststabil. Mein Yamaha RV-X ist bis auf 2 ohm runter laststabil auf jeden der 6 kanäle.


----------



## moe (18. November 2009)

*AW: Kenwood KRF-V7070D für 200€ vhb?*

@dfence: hätt ich auch drauf kommen können.
ich hatte den yamaha im kopf, der hat aber nur so kleine lautsprecheranschlüsse.

ich werd mich wohl zwischen dem onkyo und dem denon entscheiden.

hmm. kosten tun sie ja beide gleich viel. der onkyo hat 130W/kanal, der denon110W/kanal. 
der denon hat mehr anschlüsse (wobei ich die video anschlüsse eh nicht brauch) und spricht optisch mehr an. 
der onkyo hat ein bildschrimmenü, der denon nicht.
der denon hat ne steckdose hinten dran, dass heißt deutlich weniger kabelsalat.
ich geh jetzt mal davon aus, dass beide die ohmzahl meiner boxen automatisch erkennen.

der denon ist seit über einem jahr auf dem markt, macht das was aus?

ich tendiere zum denon, bin mir aber irgendwie unschlüssig.


----------



## moe (20. November 2009)

*AW: Kenwood KRF-V7070D für 200€ vhb?*

ich hab mir den denon 1509 jetzt bestellt. ich werde meine eindrücke hier posten wenn er da ist und evtl nen short review machen.

btw: ich geb ja zu ich hab die neuen abgs nicht gelesen, aber mit dieser bestellung ist paypal für mich gestorben. es ist mir schleierhaft, warum ich mein paypal konto jetzt erst aufladen muss, um damit was bezahlen zu können. wo ist da der sinn der sache hin? warum können die das nicht wie früher einfach abbuchen?


----------



## Bucklew (20. November 2009)

*AW: Kenwood KRF-V7070D für 200€ vhb?*

Paypal biete doch Abbuchung immer noch an?


----------



## moe (21. November 2009)

*AW: Kenwood KRF-V7070D für 200€ vhb?*



> Die Zahlung kann nur abgeschlossen werden, wenn Sie Ihr Guthaben innerhalb der nächsten fünf Tage per Banküberweisung aufladen.


das steht in der transaktionsliste.

in meinen einstellungen steht aber: "zum lastschriftverfahren angemeldet". also sollten die das doch eigentlich bei mir abbuchen. das ist mir irgendwie zu hoch.http://www.babylon.com/favicon.ico


----------



## moe (22. November 2009)

*AW: Kenwood KRF-V7070D für 200€ vhb?*

jetzt hab ich noch ein problem. der subwoofer ausgang des verstärkers hat nur eine chinch buchse, der eingang am subwoofer hat zwei(normaler chinch anschluss halt). 
diese y-kabel sind ziemlich teuer, gibts da noch andere möglichkeiten?


----------



## nfsgame (22. November 2009)

*AW: Kenwood KRF-V7070D für 200€ vhb?*

Du könntest auch ein normales Monokabel nehmen, wobei bei der Lösung manche Subwoofer einiges an Leistung verlieren. Was für eine Distanz muss den überbrückt werden (AV->Sub)?


----------



## moe (23. November 2009)

*AW: Kenwood KRF-V7070D für 200€ vhb?*

naja, ich weiß nich so genau, aber 10m solltens schon sein.
und wo bekomm ich günstig optisches kabel her? ich hab nämlich bemerkt, dass mein mainboard nen optischen ausgang hat.


----------



## Gast12348 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Kenwood KRF-V7070D für 200€ vhb?*

Teuer ? Naja komm so teuer sind die Y-Adapter auch nicht. Mein Oehlbach hat auch "nur" 15€ gekost, du bekommst aber auch schon welche für 1.50€ 
Ich würde so nen Adapter kaufen, den hinten an den Amp anklemmen, und da dran ein Stereo Cinch Kabel, als kleiner tipp, nimm eins ausm Car Hifi Segment die sind meist zwischen 5-10 meter, 3 Fachgeschirmt und kosten teilweise auch nur 10-20€. Diese Y Adapter bekommst übrigens auch in Car Hifi segment relativ günstig. 

Beim Optischen kabel würd ich aufpasse das es nicht zu lang ist, und nicht so nen superdünnes ding was bei 20° biegung schon bricht. Länger als 5 meter auf keinen fall oder nur mit nem repeater. Ich hab bei mir leider schon das problem das ich auf 5 meter entfernung vom PC über optisches kabel kein Ton bekomme, liegt an den minderwertigen optokoplern die nicht genug lichtleistung bringen. Onboard Sound halt.


----------



## nfsgame (24. November 2009)

*AW: Kenwood KRF-V7070D für 200€ vhb?*

Bei den optischen Kabeln hab ich persönlich gute Erfahrungen mit den blauen Kablen (Name der Firma vergessen) vom Media Markt gemacht (bitte nicht hauen ). Sind sehr Flexibel und selbst bei größeren Distanzen gibts noch Sound. Und güpnstiger als manche Oehlbachdinger sind die auch noch .


----------



## Gast12348 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Kenwood KRF-V7070D für 200€ vhb?*

Ey genau die dinger hab ich auch  Sind sogar vergoldet die stecker, was natürlich absoluter schwachsinn ist *g* Aber die kabel sind wirklich super, lassen sich sehr gut biegen ohne zu brechen, nen 5 meter kabel war bei der PS2 kein problem, beim pc allerdings mim gleichen kabel jetz schon.


----------



## Bucklew (24. November 2009)

*AW: Kenwood KRF-V7070D für 200€ vhb?*



dfence schrieb:


> Ich würde so nen Adapter kaufen, den hinten an den Amp anklemmen, und da dran ein Stereo Cinch Kabel, als kleiner tipp, nimm eins ausm Car Hifi Segment die sind meist zwischen 5-10 meter, 3 Fachgeschirmt und kosten teilweise auch nur 10-20€. Diese Y Adapter bekommst übrigens auch in Car Hifi segment relativ günstig.


Warum mehr bezahlen und die Leitung unsinnigerweise doppelt hinführen? Cinchkabel mit einem Stecker ab zum Sub und an den Sub den Y Adapter. Sollte sich auf jeden fall der eine oder andere Euro sparen lassen.


----------



## nfsgame (24. November 2009)

*AW: Kenwood KRF-V7070D für 200€ vhb?*



dfence schrieb:


> Ey genau die dinger hab ich auch  Sind sogar vergoldet die stecker, was natürlich absoluter schwachsinn ist *g* Aber die kabel sind wirklich super, lassen sich sehr gut biegen ohne zu brechen, nen 5 meter kabel war bei der PS2 kein problem, beim pc allerdings mim gleichen kabel jetz schon.


Da sieht man das Kabel eingesteckt, nen anderes Bild hab ich gerade leider nicht . Chaos ignorieren, Biiitte  .


----------



## Gast12348 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Kenwood KRF-V7070D für 200€ vhb?*

@bucklew hast natürlich recht, ich hab den thread vertauscht gibt grad noch nen aktuellen thread wo es um 2 subwoofer geht das habsch grad bisl verwechselt *g* 

@nfsgame jop exakt die kabel habsch auch hehe manchmal gibts halt mim mediamarkt auch gute sachen


----------



## moe (24. November 2009)

*AW: Kenwood KRF-V7070D für 200€ vhb?*

@dfence: das ist überhaupt die idee. 10m chinchkabel hab ich noch. und optisches kabel fällt in dem fall weg; ich brauch schon 10m von pc zum amp.

@bucklew: würde auch gehen, aber ich werds wohl so machen, wie dfence vorgeschlagen hat, 2-adriges chinchkabel hab ich ja noch.

@nfsgame: wo is da chaos?


----------



## Gast12348 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Kenwood KRF-V7070D für 200€ vhb?*

Diese cinch kabel ausm Car Hifi segment eignen sich auch perfekt um digitale Signale zu übertragen   Könntest zb dein Stereokabel nehmen, daraus 2 mono kabel machen, eines fürn subwoofer, und das andere nimmste um vom PC digital in den AV Receiver zu kommen, so fällt dann das optische kabel weg und du hast die gleiche klangqualität.


----------

